# 2x2 BLD



## RV (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a thread to say what method you use and how do you adapt it to your hands.

My method is:
1)Orient all corners
2)Permute corners. Memorization:
I name the corners like this:
TLB: A
TLF: B
TRF: C
TRB: D
DLB: F
DLF: E
DRF: H
DRB: G
(no, i dind't make mistakes, i name them like that)
So i remember a strip of letters like this:
AGHDFB
Means:
A goes to G, G goes to H, etc
Then i solve!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Check to see if it can be solved in one look, if nothing obvious jumps out...
2. Reorient the cube to solve as many corners as possible.
3. Memorize.
4. Use 3-style commutators to solve.

To be honest I rarely even do 1.


----------



## AlexByard (Jan 23, 2013)

My method for a 2 BLD - OP/BH

All my stickers have individual names, For a Large amount of cubes I use 21 letters of the Alphabet, for a single solve, I use things close to me that represent specific memory's from my life.

Memo method - It ranges. Journey, visual, Letter pair images.


----------



## RV (Jan 23, 2013)

AlexByard said:


> My method for a 2 BLD - OP/BH
> 
> All my stickers have individual names, For a Large amount of cubes I use 21 letters of the Alphabet, for a single solve, I use things close to me that represent specific memory's from my life.
> 
> Memo method - It ranges. Journey, visual, Letter pair images.



Good method.
Mine requires only 1 alg, the J perm. It's a begginer method 
I use the same method for 3x3 corners, then for edges i use old pochmann, but 3x3 is harder for me


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't speedsolve 2x2 enough to 1-look, I would do 3-cycles with visual+audio memo. Except corner 3-cycles from 3x3 are generally bad on 2x2 so it would be difficult. Has anyone ever made 2x2 specific algs for every type of corner 3-cycle?


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 23, 2013)

To be fast i just do a 1look CLL solve and get a plus2. Otherwise i do 3cycles with UBL buffer with visual or very quick audio memo


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 23, 2013)

i do full OP and get around 30 sec times 

im just too stupid to one-look solves...


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 23, 2013)

Fake EG


----------



## tx789 (Jan 23, 2013)

Try to 1 look (I can't very well)


----------

